# Length of fertile substrate



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I couldn't think of a good title for this, but basically what I am asking is, how long is a substrate like flourite effective? When have most aquarists found they had to start supplementing nutrients like plant tabs into substrate (ie, 2 yrs, 3 yrs, etc)?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fluorite is considered an inert substrate.

This means that it will not offer your plants any fertilizers with the exception of iron.

By no means though is fluorite considered a self-maintaining substrate like aquasoil or real soil. 

You will need to add all the macro and micro nutrients to a tank with fluorite (even iron) to get good plant growth from the beginning of use.

So to answer your question, fluorite is effective as an inert substrate forever. 

People choose it because, it has a nice natural color, has nice grain size, is relatively a common substrate and is much cheaper than some of the other, newer ones. (By the way, it is very dusty in the beginning, so rinse well & do water changes)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, Flourite will last forever...

Another plant positive aspect of Flourite is that it is porous in such a manner that it easily fosters bacteria that break down elements for the plants...

Or that's what I've heard.


----------

